# Dark Elves Rumours UPDATED 17th October



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

IMG]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-gYAqlOHpgDw/UkkDgvGqXKI/AAAAAAAACXk/RCyXl2z5n_U/s1600/IMAG0149.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

hope this is true as i really like the dark elves and some of the current models are in my opinion some of the best in the warhammer range, to be honest though these rumours almost seem like no brainers guesses based on whats gone before, witch elves in plastic is a must, as is executioners,big beasty and the cauldron, but i would also throw in the possibility of monstrous cavalry as that is also flavour of the edition, but im wish listing based on previous releases, but then we are stretching because normally 3 to 4 plastics is all we get per release so who knows.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yup, given the pattern its a total no-brainer that we'd see something along these lines. 

The 'Big Beasty' is a 100% definite given that GW is giving pretty much every army a big centerpeice unit of some kind of late.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The big monster model could be anything - but i'm hoping for some kind of 'mega' hydra.

Shades/Witch elf combo as well perhaps?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Orochi said:


> The big monster model could be anything - but i'm hoping for some kind of 'mega' hydra.
> 
> Shades/Witch elf combo as well perhaps?


I can see both of those. Possibly some sort of chariot kit with cold ones and also horses (Witch Elf variant?).


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd like a new Morathi, but if they replace her model she will undoubtedly have less nipple showing.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> I'd like a new Morathi, but if they replace her model she will undoubtedly have less nipple showing.


The hammer of censorship will fall!

A cry back to Vect's original slaves (on his Dais). Nostalgia.

--

A dual chariot kit would be cool - a Witch Elf/Cold one chariot and a shade/Steed one. As Jacobite said: similar to the HE.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I can also see some sort of dual Dark Rider/Witch Elf cavalry appearing.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Orochi said:


> The hammer of censorship will fall!
> 
> A cry back to Vect's original slaves (on his Dais). Nostalgia.
> 
> ...


Idk, I just feel that taking the nipples away from dark elves (and dark eldar) and daemonettes seems to take away from the kind of perverse liberation that they're supposed to represent... it strips them of so much of their symbolism.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Some of models named.
via 40kRadio
The Dark Elves will be out in October with a slew of new models:

1) NEW Plastic Dark Elf Warrior Box(Makes Spearmen, swordsmen, & crossbowmen)
2) NEW PLastic Dark Riders/Warlocks
3) NEW Plastic Blackguard/Executioners
4) NEW Plastic Coldone Chariot/Scroungerunner(Pulled by horses)
5) NEW Plastic Cauldron of Blood/Blood Throne(This model is AMAZING)
6) NEW Plastic Hydra/Kraken
7) NEW Plastic Witch Elf box


This will be a huge release and the Dark Elves will be the best looking Fantasy army, IMHO. These models are breathe taking. 

New Rumors about Character Releases
via Monkeybusiness on Faeit 212
Most of these characters are missing from that list. Only adding. Guys on 40k radio are pretty close from the real launch.
I've just seen the news about DE but I've found they missed some of the new possible
characters...
Plastic Khaine Character
Plastic new Assasin Shadowblade
Plastic kit for Admiral of the Dark Fleet
Plastic kit Executioners Special Character


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Swordsmen? DE have never had a swordsmen unit before unless you count Corsairs which already have a plastic kit. New weapons option for their base soldiers maybe? Or Shades?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Plastic Kraken/Hydra?

Guessing it'll look like some land based squid. Hydra heads replaced with tentacles - invert the model.

Plastic Executioners/Blackguard should be something to look forward to if the HE models are anything to go by.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

A bit more info on the stuff coming out .
via Lion275 on Warseer (Lion275 said to be from 40k Radio)
Even though it is 40k radio both myself and the other host both play a lot of WHFB. We can't and won't show pics unless our source gives us the ok. The pictures we have received are the high res pictures that will be in the WD.

As of right now we only have the pics, no details on the book. Last time we got the pictures and then the book a little later. As soon as we get more info we will pass it on. So as far as the weapons I can only go off the pictures. Here is what I see:

The Warriors, Black Guard, and Dark Riders all have cloaks. None of them appear to have face coverings. The Executioners appear to have skull faced helms. The theme to me appears to be a more sinister version of their High Elf bretheren. The plate armor has very spiked and jagged edges. The style will still fit well with the Shades and Reaper but next to these new models they will look very dated.

Characters
*We have not received pics of any of the characters but that doesn't mean there won't be any.

Warlocks
*Warlocks appear to have one hand weapon
The new chariot crew is armed with spears and what looks to be a large crossbow or bolt thrower on the chariot.
*The warlocks are bare chested, and the weapons look mundane...aka not glowing. They look like large jagged daggers. They are held in reverse grips which looks pretty slick. The warlock champions eyes are glowing which IMO hints at some magical abilities. md as far as the warriors go I think a big difference will be the size of them. Look at the size difference between Isle of Blood Lothern Sea Guard and the normal High Elves spearman.

Warriors
*The new Warriors look quite different to me. But then again I am a big geek that notices stuff like that. They have cloaks that come down their back and all the helmets don't cover the eyes any more.

The cloaks hang down from underneath the shoulder armor and cover the back of the chain mail. It definitely is new for them but it looks really cool. The Druchii warriors also have shoulder armor. It makes them look simply awesome. The skull embossed on their shields looks great too.

Hydra
*The Hydra looks bigger and beefier. Like we said Dark Elves are setting the bar for the best range of models in WHFB.

I can't really tell the size from the pic. The two handlers are actually on the base so I don't have their base size to compare to.

the Hydra does have 2 handlers.

*The Kraken has 5 heads/fanged maws. The have spines and scales with smooth neck and belly flesh. Scales are painted a Dark Grey with the softer flesh painted blue.

Witch Elves
*The pictures we have of the Witch Elves has them with two hand weapons.

Black Guard
*Black Guard look very stalwart with large halberds and high helms with 3 spikes on each side with a flowing plume on top. Their armor is black trimmed in gold and they have dark purple cloaks. The unit champion is holding a sword by the hilt with the blade planted in the ground. Musician is a drummer.

Executioners
*The executioners have what look like skull helms, and their armor is a brighter silver than the Black Guard. Their tunics are red in color and the Draiches are all held on the left hand side of their bodies (their left our right). They look very cool ranked up.

Dark Riders
The Dark Riders are very cool looking. Sleek looking horses with only a bit of armor. All of the Riders are hunched over in the saddle to give the illusion of speeding fast cav. The helmets appear to be open faced and they are armed with spears in the picture I have, once again that doesn't mean they wont get crossbows (in the pictures we have they are in the back ground behind the Warlocks).

The Kraken
The Kraken doesn't have tentacles, it has four legs with webbed appendages ending in claws and it also has a tail.

The Cauldron of Blood/ Blood Throne
The Cauldron of Blood/Blood Throne look very cool. If you are a fan of the newer larger models GW has been putting out for WHFB you will really dig it. It is a bit toned down compared to the Empire Celestial Hurricanum/Luminark of Hysh and has blades and hooks on it to make it very sinister and Dark Elf.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 10, 2013)

*Dark Elves walk among us!*

Greetings youngling, the issue is not when we will see the Dark Elves but if! For many years now, the elves have chosen to withdraw from the world and keep their own council. If that should change, we all should fear the reason why!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

via shabbadoo over on Warseer
A bit more detail on the Cauldron of Blood/Blood Throne:

The whole contraption is a large lower platform on six wheels with a smaller raised platform towards the rear, which is reached by two staircases that curve from the lower center outward to the left and right front of the upper platform. The upper platform is where the Hag stands/Medusa is coiled. Near the top of each staircase is a witch elf guard, and they stand with their feet on different levels of the stairs in a nice "guarding" action pose. 

Those that guard the Medusa have spears, which they are pointing down the stairs, as if threatening anything that might come up them. The Medusa's right arm is holding high a spear, point upwards, and her right breast is bare. Also, the Medusa's body is covered in scattered small cuts from which drips blood. The paint job is in the very clean GW style and looks very nice, but I do look forward to somebody doing a bit grittier, more realistic paint job on the Medusa in particular. Seriously, the Medusa is a pretty badarse model, and anybody who doesn't like it should be publicly ostracized. 

Behind the Medusa is what looks like a large mirror on a pedestal. The mirror frame is gold, and depicts cavorting Witch Elves. The mirror is painted to look like what appears to be a row of moons in a clear blue daytime sky (i.e. the mirror "looks through to another world" type of thing is what they were going for, I guess). Also, Lion mentioned snakes at the base of the Medusa's tail, but it may be that it is the Medusa's tail that actually splits into multiple serpents itself, as the snakes are painted a similar (though slightly lighter) shade of green to the Medusa's lower snake body. The angle of the pic doesn't show which is the case, so we'll most likely have to wait for the pre-order pics to determine that. For the Cauldron of Blood, at the back of the upper platform behind the Hag is the obligatory large statue of Khaine, sword held aloft. 

Lion has described the other models well enough, but I think you can figure out which one of the bunch is my favorite. Pics ought to drop soon (probably this weekend), but it won't be me doing it. That's about all I am going to share. If I hadn't already started High Elves when the Isle of Blood starter set came out, I would be doing Dark Elves. It is going to be very difficult to resist staring them.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

can not wait, I love the dark elves, and Id rather play them along side my Deldar then WoC.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Im Excited as well. But I'm torn between dark elfs and woc so if the models look great for dark elfs then I will go with them.

anyway 
via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
- NO Mystery-Box
- Dark Elves will be spread over 2 months (October + November) because all but 3 boxes will be remade. It’s going to be the largest release this year and will be followed by some events in the GW Games Stores.
- Tyranids are delayed till January (It was mentioned that they always were to be released in January but i’m not able to proof that)
- Supplements will not be released more than one per month but will see a regularly release every month next year like the codices were this year and will indeed have new model waves.
- the boxes for the Christmas packs will include just valuable units. It’s questionable what this means but I guess they want to sell them this time and therefore go with common units/-combinations


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Guessing the 3 boxed units not being remade would be the Dragon + Lord, Cold One Knights and the Corsairs.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dark elves over two months ? Not likely ,if space marines only get one month there is no way dark elves will get two


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Space marines get some form of release every year.

GW finally realising that people play the other armies/games as well?


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Space marines get some form of release every year.
> 
> GW finally realising that people play the other armies/games as well?


-I- sure as fuck hope so.

I'm livid after the "can't do CSM lelgions, SM chapter tactics" fiasco.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Adramalech said:


> -I- sure as fuck hope so.
> 
> I'm livid after the "can't do CSM lelgions, SM chapter tactics" fiasco.


they cant do CSM legions because it would make them too much like their over used and favourite army, of SM and their chapter tactics.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> they cant do CSM legions because it would make them too much like their over used and favourite army, of SM and their chapter tactics.


No matter what they do, the SMs will sell. Doing something to a similar army to increase the sales of its predominantly finecast model range wouldn't really hurt that.

unless GW's personality as a company can be described by the following song, in which case that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Very odd topic for the Dark Elf rumors to be filled with conversations about Space Marines. Let me help fix that:

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2013/09/dark-elves-rumor-roundup.html

There is a nice pretty compilation for you kids. I'm sorry I couldn't get it out sooner.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

yeah we got sidetracked. just waiting for pics of the DE to resume that end of the conversation as I know ill be drooling over them, since im a fan of both DE armies from GW.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I too am very interested to see what these new minis look like. I think the range of infantry they have mini wise is pretty strong, certainly better than the HE ones so for them to be getting even better ones is very exciting.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

photos please oh photo gods, and for the love of all that is holy make them in focus


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well we did have two months of back to back release of 40k (tau then eldar) so I would not be surprised if dark elfs have more then one wave .plus they army is mostly resin.

via ChargeAndDie on Warseer
Warlocks are a casting unit Ala pink horrors. Spells are leadership hex and 2d6 s5 MM. Fixed level 2 with +1 to cast with every rank. Apparently they have 4+ ward.
New type of witch hag char which has an item to give +1 attack to unit and +2 if the unit has frenzy.
Lore attribute is target takes 2d6 s1 AP hits if roll doubles while casting and 3d6 if triples are rolled.

about the altar - 5+ ward and reroll to wound to all Khaine units within 6 inches and it has a bound spell similar to the witch hag item. Black horror is template remove models if strength test fails. No armor saves but ward saves are allowed.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> photos please oh photo gods, and for the love of all that is holy make them in focus


Preferably not from some parabolic double-spread from a leaked German WD with a sun-ray shining down the centre of the picture?


----------



## heinrad (Jan 6, 2013)

revilo44 said:


> Well we did have two months of back to back release of 40k (tau then eldar) so I would not be surprised if dark elfs have more then one wave .plus they army is mostly resin.


I'm pretty sure that Daemons were between those two. Which would either continue the pattern or make it 3 months of 40k depending on which way you look at it.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

heinrad said:


> I'm pretty sure that Daemons were between those two. Which would either continue the pattern or make it 3 months of 40k depending on which way you look at it.


Daemons were a dual system release so while it's 3 months of 40k we also have Fantasy in there too.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

via Feait Anonymous Source
Dark Elves
First Month
Advanced order/white dwarf from Sat 28th Sept. (so the studio can talk about them at UK GD)
On shelves Sat 5th Oct.
-most of the plastics already mentioned-

Second month
Advanced order/White dwarf from Sat 26th Oct.
On shelves Sat 2nd Nov.
-even more plastic crack Inc. Shadowblade plastic clampack by far the best model of range IMHO

Release Schedule
September - 1st Dark Elves Advanced Orders/ On the Shelf October 5th
October - 2nd Dark ElvesAdvanced Orders/ On the Shelf November 2nd
November - Desolation of Smaug and dark elf army box pre-orders/ Released December 7th
December: Tyranids Pre-Orders/ Released January 4th


----------



## heinrad (Jan 6, 2013)

heinrad said:


> I'm pretty sure that Daemons were between those two. Which would either continue the pattern or make it 3 months of 40k depending on which way you look at it.


I was wrong anyway, High Elves split the two.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

i cant wait to see what the new models look like, as once I see them I can get a better idea of how I will be creating my new birthday army XD


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Whoop whoop,The dark elfs teaser trailer for October 2013 release.
Show more

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f4FkKf98Z2o&desktop_uri=/watch?v=f4FkKf98Z2o

Also via sd from the Faeit 212 inbox


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks more sea based. Hoping for good things from the Kraken.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

shield pack... i wonder what kind of shields they are going to give away in finecast that will fit the warriors. the old bitz sprue with the multitude of symbols you can put on the shields?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Not much doubt about it now. 
GW teaser is up

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/w...Dwarf+Daily)&utm_content=Google+International


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Just found a load of leaked pictures.

http://loserstudio.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

OMG thy sooo cool. I'm glad I have some birthday money left.

via Scizorsfury on Warseer

The sisters of slaughter are rares: enemies is base contact with them lose rank bonuses.

Hydras are specials can upgrade to get a strength 4 breath attack, no regen but can regrow heads (recover lost wounds) just like the slann can with his discipline.

The kraken thing has a special ability that triggers when all 5 of its attacks hits ( gets an extra attack that inflicts additional hits) has a scaly skin save and causes terror. Enemy models in base contact must re roll successful leadership tests. Both use the monster and handler rules.

They have 2 signature spells just like high magic. One of the spells goes off on a 8+ and grants a unit +1 strength and then you gain D3 power dice but if you gain 3 power dice this way the wizard suffers a wound with no saves allowed.

The army has always strikes first.

Murderous Prowless: models with this rule re roll 1s when rolling to wound.

Wizards casting Dark Magic add plus 1 to their casting attempts.

edit via Scizorsfury
I had the sisters rule mixed up with the kraken monster. They take away rank bonuses


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Slight gripe. 

Why do people bother taking awful pictures? It does't take that much time to hold a camera straight and turn the flash off.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Personally I've never understood this griping about pictures. They are leaks FFS, anything is better than nothing. If you think you can do better go ahead and try.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

not to also mention that any pictures better then these usually end up being found by the Anal police at GW and immediately sue if the pics are not taken down


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Personally I've never understood this griping about pictures. They are leaks FFS, anything is better than nothing. If you think you can do better go ahead and try.


Its pretty easy to understand, the point of a photo is to capture an image so you can look at it later when your not in the presence of what you have taken a photo of, if you take shite photo using a digital device you can tell instantly, this isnt 1995 where you have to wait 24 hours for the film to be developed. Its not hard to take the magazine to a source of natural light and switch off the flash and focus the lense before you press the button. Particularly if you intend to leak them to the net.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Personally I've never understood this griping about pictures. They are leaks FFS, anything is better than nothing. If you think you can do better go ahead and try.


Actually, yes. I am one hundred percent convinced I could do better. If I had access to material that I could share on the net, I would personally make that extra effort. 99% of phones nowadays have a camera. Natural light sources, which may shock you, are incredibly common. I pick up said magazine, move it to a suitable location, take out my iphone and press the camera app-launch, go to the top left symbol, press it, and turn the flash off.

Mission accomplished.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

once again: better pictures are possible, but GW hunts them and forces their removal. so only shoddy pics like these ones are allowed up


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> once again: better pictures are possible, but GW hunts them and forces their removal. so only shoddy pics like these ones are allowed up


And yet anything that touches the internet, however brief, lasts an eternity.
No amount of CaD stopped the leaking of every last codex that came out, and it never will. 
Want to really fuck with GW about leaked footage is host it on the shittiest third world country websites you can find. It'll take weeks before they even bother reading GW's complaints about infringement.

Also those masked elves look like awesome daemonettes waiting to happen.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> not to also mention that any pictures better then these usually end up being found by the Anal police at GW and immediately sue if the pics are not taken down


What's anal about enforcing your legal rights?

Honestly I hate the whole leaks and rumours thing. X many weeks of BS speculation then letting the cat out of the bag early, really takes the shine off it for me.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> What's anal about enforcing your legal rights?
> 
> Honestly I hate the whole leaks and rumours thing. X many weeks of BS speculation then letting the cat out of the bag early, really takes the shine off it for me.


I do agree with statement. However, my point is that if you're going to leak photos... do it to some standard.

Waffles got it right about the websites, though. However... that's a lot of effort!


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Orochi said:


> I do agree with statement. However, my point is that if you're going to leak photos... do it to some standard.
> 
> Waffles got it right about the websites, though. However... that's a lot of effort!


effort that can be avoided by just taking crappy pics that dont show off a good picture of the models.



Magpie_Oz said:


> What's anal about enforcing your legal rights?
> 
> Honestly I hate the whole leaks and rumours thing. X many weeks of BS speculation then letting the cat out of the bag early, really takes the shine off it for me.


While I have no problems with someone enforcing their Legal rights, do you remember when GW would just give a MONTH of previews for their ranges? now they are keeping themselves as tight lipped as possible on every little piece of information, and barely give people a few weeks to look at the new models. this may be within their legal rights, but its still an anal move compared to the GW of old.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> While I have no problems with someone enforcing their Legal rights, do you remember when GW would just give a MONTH of previews for their ranges? now they are keeping themselves as tight lipped as possible on every little piece of information, and barely give people a few weeks to look at the new models. this may be within their legal rights, but its still an anal move compared to the GW of old.


What's the point of building some excitement about a new release when, by the time it hits the shops it's old news ?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Orochi said:


> Actually, yes. I am one hundred percent convinced I could do better. If I had access to material that I could share on the net. .


That's my point, go ahead and try and get access to that material. That's the hard part.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> What's anal about enforcing your legal rights?
> 
> Honestly I hate the whole leaks and rumours thing. X many weeks of BS speculation then letting the cat out of the bag early, really takes the shine off it for me.











Then why do you browse threads labeled as leaks/rumors?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> That's my point, go ahead and try and get access to that material. That's the hard part.


If my degree puts me in a position to share, I'll share! :biggrin:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I await with baited breath, untill then... Dark Elves.... sexy wooo...

(I take full responsibility for the derailing of this thread)


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Adramalech said:


> Then why do you browse threads labeled as leaks/rumors?


I guess that is kinda the point, I really don't get a choice in the matter, it's all over every thing I subscribe too.

Sorry I don't have a wanky little picture to go along with that.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I guess that is kinda the point, I really don't get a choice in the matter, it's all over every thing I subscribe too.
> 
> Sorry I don't have a wanky little picture to go along with that.


gurl, my picture isn't wanky, it's fabulous.

but I can see now how that would be a problem.

of course... you could unsubscribe to those things. Although I don't know how many things you're subscribed to our how important it is to you to be subscribed to them, it is something to consider.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

So the dark elves stuff is up, and on the whole I'm not too impressed. Good models, but not great.

Except for this guy. Awesome model that I will surely pick up just to paint. Kinda baffled as to why he's only two thirds of the price of the new SM librarian though.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't know. I'm happy with the re sculpt of the basic troops and I really like the medusa thing, but the witch elves I'm not sure on and don't like the Cauldron.

Looks like I'm 50/50


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Adramalech said:


> gurl, my picture isn't wanky, it's fabulous.
> 
> but I can see now how that would be a problem.
> 
> of course... you could unsubscribe to those things. Although I don't know how many things you're subscribed to our how important it is to you to be subscribed to them, it is something to consider.


Again that is my gripe I'd have to shut myself off from the 40k community totally for the next few years


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

so, to critique the new models... 

I was hoping for cloaks on the warriors, I was sadly dissapointed at that, but they are well designed, otherwise. i will be enjoying my GS work ill be doing on all my heads though. (im adding masks to my DElves) my other gripe is that they are all their shields are embossed, while its a nice to have details, this is a very stupid cash out move on GWs part, to basically force us to buy those shitecast shields for an extra 12 dollars Canadian, and on that, I say boo to you, GW, ill just mod the current shields with a knife and some sand paper!

the Witch Elves may be "meh" for some, but compared to their old models the new sculpts are at least very well detailed. their design could have been other ways, but they embody what my mind sees as a Witch Elf. For their "sisters of slaughter" counterpart, I actually like the idea of whips and shields on them, its different. I need to see the rules on them though before I made a group.

Im actually quite pleased with the Cauldron of blood, save for the pricetag... Like the Witch elves, I guess its up to opinion on weather the sculpt is "awesome" or "meh" but none of you can deny its not a vast improvement to the old model. The perk I see from buying this, is it gives you two additional models, no matter how you build the kit. If you build blood cauldron, you get a medusae and a blood hag / super blood hag. if you build the bloodwrack shrine, you get both blood hag and super blood hag. If your like me, you will likely buy two kits for both, builds, and get 4 small characters, and I bet I can take that blood hag model and make a pretty sick Supreme Sorceress remake with Greenstuff

the Kharibdyss is impossible to tell the spelling of, and it is uuugly... the hydra on the other hand I think looks, once again, tons better then the old metal monstrosity, add to the sculpt is actually quite more accurate of a Hydra from the myths aswell.

Lastly, shadowblade. all I can say is *drool* definately a buy for me.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> my other gripe is that they are all their shields are embossed, while its a nice to have details, this is a very stupid cash out move on GWs part, to basically force us to buy those shitecast shields for an extra 12 dollars Canadian, and on that, I say boo to you, GW, ill just mod the current shields with a knife and some sand paper!


Or putting it another way GW has put details on the shields for those who don't have the skills to do their own, knowing full well that experienced modellers will modify it to suit themselves. Another option they provide is to buy a conversion kit.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

those witch elves look like a great base to make demonettes that mirror the old ones.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Loving the new stuff except you can't pose the heads on the warriors. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.440714519370778.1073741827.152899918152241&type=1
This link above shows what may be coming out next?

lasty
via the link above
Dark Elves Boxes will be 3 in November.
One. executioners and black guard will be in the same box.
Two. dark riders with optional riders will warlocks
Three. the option will chariot with Cold One or horses one would be a heavy chariot and the other fast


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Part of it is probably the well-done paint job, but I like the Witch Elves. Lots of suggested movement, proper bone structure and musculature. They even have a waist that looks like it'll fit both a spine and a reasonable number of internal organs. None of the mangled anatomy of the old models  I even like the faces - though I'd have liked some facial expressions other than 'open mouthed'. 

By comparison, the Dreadspears kit looks like it was phoned in. Admittedly, "disciplined armoured men standing in formation" is difficult to really DO something with that hasn't been done a dozen times before. At least they're relatively cheap.

The Shadowblade I'm on the fence about. Looks decent enough but I suspect we'll see a lot of them breaking, really. 

Cauldron of Blood / Bloodwrack Shrine... I've no idea who thought the Hag Queen's hair was a good idea, but I suspect her hairdresser died a painful death for it. The statue of Khaine is interesting, if a bit weirdly posed. Not sure how they got the Medusa's boob past the censors, though I think they should've spent a bit more time on her head instead. 

Currently wondering why the 'Cult of Khaine' one-click collection is actually more expensive than 4 x Witch Elves + 1 x Cauldron. One-clicks never really give you a discount, but being more expensive is new...


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Just ripped this from BoLS:



> -Dark Elves now have the armywide special rule of ASF (unsure if this will apply to monsters/cold ones) -Dark Elves also have Hatred but presumably only in the first round
> -Black Guard have eternal hatred
> -New Rule called murderous prowess allows Dark Elves to re-roll 1′s to wound. Unsure if this will extend to shooting and magic.
> -There is a new Beastmaster Lord Level Character which costs 300 points when naked on a Manticore
> ...



So what do we think? ASF? Part of me says "Yay!", another part says "Huh?!".


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

I say YAY for ASF on my dark elves, cause I was sorely annoyed my speedy army was being out speed-ed by my light brethren.

i need to get my hands on the book to get all the rules down for what im going to ultimately end up playing. and 12 points per warrior sucks, they used to be 9-10 points fully kitted.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Anybody got the new Executioner or Black Guard models?

They've been removed from the GW website.

By that I mean clear models.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> I say YAY for ASF on my dark elves, cause I was sorely annoyed my speedy army was being out speed-ed by my light brethren.
> 
> i need to get my hands on the book to get all the rules down for what im going to ultimately end up playing. and 12 points per warrior sucks, they used to be 9-10 points fully kitted.


That was sort of my thoughts on the ASF - Dark elves are just as old, skilled, and far more war like than their prissy brethren - there's no reason they shouldn't have ASF from a fluff point of view.

Even so, it still doesn't sit quite right with me - it was one of the big differences between the two races and though I grumbled about it, that difference made a little sense.

As to the points value now, well, if anything confirms the ASF rule, its a 3pt a model price hike. I cant wait for a High Elf player to grumble about us having ASF and Hatred . . . till they realise that in any given situation, we'll only ever be using one or the other mechanic, and they both do essentially the same thing when its elf vs elf. Rarely will ASF be of more benefit than Hatred - which we've had for ages.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Troublehalf said:


> Anybody got the new Executioner or Black Guard models?
> 
> They've been removed from the GW website.
> 
> By that I mean clear models.


As mentioned before, the new Exectioner / Blackguard model box will be coming out with the battleforce box likely in november. but we know they are coming for sure, as we can see them in the codex already



DecrepitDragon said:


> As to the points value now, well, if anything confirms the ASF rule, its a 3pt a model price hike. I cant wait for a High Elf player to grumble about us having ASF and Hatred . . . till they realise that in any given situation, we'll only ever be using one or the other mechanic, and they both do essentially the same thing when its elf vs elf. Rarely will Hatred be needed.


that would depend on if DE have higher I then HE, if DE and HE both have the same I, then wouldnt ASF cancel eachother out, then hatred would kick in and push the DE to strike first?


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> that would depend on if DE have higher I then HE, if DE and HE both have the same I, then wouldnt ASF cancel eachother out, then hatred would kick in and push the DE to strike first?


If two models have ASF they strike at the same time regardless of their actual initiative order, and hatred only allows you to reroll to hit rolls in the first round of close combat, it does nothing to make you strike first.

Speaking of which, any word on harpies? Are they of any use now? Did their models get anywhere better? I'm kind of worried that I heard nothing about them.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Mokuren said:


> If two models have ASF they strike at the same time regardless of their actual initiative order, and hatred only allows you to reroll to hit rolls in the first round of close combat, it does nothing to make you strike first.
> 
> Speaking of which, any word on harpies? Are they of any use now? Did their models get anywhere better? I'm kind of worried that I heard nothing about them.


Harpies are still not getting an upgrade model wise, they still have a section in the special units for dark elves.

And I thought thats what hatred does (its been a while since ive played) it was the others saying that against elves Hatred wouldnt be of much use that got me confused


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> .....And I thought thats what hatred does (its been a while since ive played) it was the others saying that against elves Hatred wouldnt be of much use that got me confused


ASF gives re-rolls if your initiative is equal or better, in every round of combat. Hatred only in the first round regardless of I.

Sorry for the confusion though - my point was that having ASF wont necesarily make DE any better against HE, because we'll still mostly be relying on hatred, though not striking last will help too. I was implying that HE players might focus on not having the only ASF army as being a downside, when in fact, little will change.

Here's a thought though - I wonder if Wood Elves will get it? Speculation, but probably not.

Getting used to the idea of ASF Dark Elves though. Hope its an accurate rumour. :scratchhead:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Them claws sticking out of the war hydras chest look a bit strange. Are they there for a reason?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I think they just cover a hole. I would likely see if I could remove them 

I've never liked the Dark elf range, but I think this release is fantastic. If I never had so many unfinshed other projects I would jump on this release for sure. I'll wait to see what the battleforce deals bring

Not understanding why people complain about the embossed shield on the new warriors. A quick knife and that will be gone. You'll have loads of spares from making the crossbowmen you can mess up a few anyway


Non related, does anyone know how big the head is on the statue of Khaine? That would make a great head for an Eldar avatar


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

SonofVulkan said:


> Them claws sticking out of the war hydras chest look a bit strange. Are they there for a reason?


just to help give the model variation depending on which one you build, as the body itsself, save for that one point is the same on the other, or the hydra.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

SonofVulkan said:


> Them claws sticking out of the war hydras chest look a bit strange. Are they there for a reason?


I must confess that I too am a little confused by that portion of the model.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> I must confess that I too am a little confused by that portion of the model.


so am I, ill be cutting them off after I paint iit up to submit it to the GW site as I have a very nasty idea for the war hydra >D


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

ah hell yea. more pictures.this time form the army book.










































































there are also some rules on there as well 

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2013/09/missing-dark-elf-pictures-revealed.html


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Going to be the first to say it. The BG/Execs look very boring to me. Compared to the plastic HE stuff, the DE fall some way behind. Could change when I actually see the models in person, though.
Look too much like something from fantasy chaos, pre-Hordes of Chaos. 

Dark Riders and Chariots however, look pretty damn good.

Fleetmaster doesn't look overly Pirate-y. Again, thoughts could change on this.

So far, best model of the new range is easily Shadowblade. I had high hopes when they released the plastic Dragon for DE a while back... and I can't say it's all lived up to expectations.

Not enough to pull me away from my HE, I am afraid.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

ooooooooh I LOVE the new blackguards! and the executioners are awesome too, though I do need to grab myself atleast a squad of the old chain mask ones, for a personal keepsake now. (and maybe my command squad just to tribute the old models)


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Orochi said:


> Going to be the first to say it. The BG/Execs look very boring to me. Compared to the plastic HE stuff, the DE fall some way behind. Could change when I actually see the models in person, though.
> Look too much like something from fantasy chaos, pre-Hordes of Chaos.
> 
> Dark Riders and Chariots however, look pretty damn good.
> ...


I do believe though we are likely seeing all the bodies, we are not seeing all the arm choices. as the only pictures from the book shown to us are the command squads, the kits likely have other arm choices to better suit maybe a more actiony swing. as with all fantasy, due to the rank and file design of the game, the models can only be in so many poses without interfering with the other models in the squad if you do not have a perfect positioning set for each model. 

I agree, the new Horseriders (dark rider and the warlocks) look amazing, I will likely be fielding those warlocks though as that spell choice looks bad ass. The chariots are another must buy for me when they come out, Cold one chariots should be quite powerful still with the current rules.

the fleetmaster seems to be trying very hard to make himself look more piratey, then the other corsairs. but he does fit in with the corsairs as a commander of them.

edit: yes shadowblade is still the best and everyone will have a shadowblade in their army because of it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Black Guard/Executioners: I love the BG and the helmets in particular, the Executioner helmets I'm not so much of a fan of and those glaives I think look retarded. I understand they are made of elvish steel but even still they need a bigger pommel to look believable. 

Dark Riders/Warlocks: Like the Dark Riders but I really wonder why the horses teeth have to be so big, they look like a rabid rabbits.

Chariots look good with one exception... ah they forgot to put the wheels on...


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Black Guard/Executioners: I love the BG and the helmets in particular, the Executioner helmets I'm not so much of a fan of and those glaives I think look retarded. I understand they are made of elvish steel but even still they need a bigger pommel to look believable.
> 
> Dark Riders/Warlocks: Like the Dark Riders but I really wonder why the horses teeth have to be so big, they look like a rabid rabbits.
> 
> Chariots look good with one exception... ah they forgot to put the wheels on...


the wheels are attached to the very back of the chariot, you can see it when you look at the side view.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Are they within the frame are they? (I still can't see them tbh)


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

I actually like most of the models soon to be coming out, may finally push me into starting a DE army. I'll stay my hand on buying models until I get the codex in my hands though, and see what I'm likely to use. 

No rumors on a redone Battalion Box coming down the pipek:?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ahh crap, another army to build, GW you messing with my retirement fund.

Enough ranting, i love everything that has been release and will be released.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Firemahlazer said:


> I actually like most of the models soon to be coming out, may finally push me into starting a DE army. I'll stay my hand on buying models until I get the codex in my hands though, and see what I'm likely to use.
> 
> No rumors on a redone Battalion Box coming down the pipek:?


new army box is in november, with the second wave.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Firemahlazer said:


> I actually like most of the models soon to be coming out, may finally push me into starting a DE army. I'll stay my hand on buying models until I get the codex in my hands though, and see what I'm likely to use.
> 
> No rumors on a redone Battalion Box coming down the pipek:?


I can take a guess whats going to be good and used and whats not, for example, dreadspears will be used most likely so you can buy some of those, I can bet you that you will still use atleast one warhydra kit, for either variation.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

> I can take a guess whats going to be good and used and whats not, for example, dreadspears will be used most likely so you can buy some of those, I can bet you that you will still use atleast one warhydra kit, for either variation.


Is that advice or a bet? Not planning on buying the new Hydra/Kharibdyss, but if I did I would probably choose the Kharibdyss, haven't looked around for any rules of the Hydra yet so I can't compare them. Yes, will need the new warrior kits, they're what really held me from starting Dark Elves earlier.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Firemahlazer said:


> Is that advice or a bet? Not planning on buying the new Hydra/Kharibdyss, but if I did I would probably choose the Kharibdyss, haven't looked around for any rules of the Hydra yet so I can't compare them. Yes, will need the new warrior kits, they're what really held me from starting Dark Elves earlier.


I sold most of my warriors, and kept all the rest of my Delves, though I still have a squad of crossbowmen, I still also have my corsairs, some Cold one Knights, and my repeat bolt thrower. But trust me, War Hydras are going to be the talk of the game, they roll a dice for every wound they are down, and regain it on a 4+, so they can be extremely difficult to slay.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

> I sold most of my warriors, and kept all the rest of my Delves, though I still have a squad of crossbowmen, I still also have my corsairs, some Cold one Knights, and my repeat bolt thrower. But trust me, War Hydras are going to be the talk of the game, they roll a dice for every wound they are down, and regain it on a 4+, so they can be extremely difficult to slay.


Alright, I'll keep that in mind, thanks for the heads up. I'm not a master at Warhammer fantasy(this will be my 1st fantasy army), so I'll have to visit the army list board to iron out what I come up with when I receive my codex.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Firemahlazer said:


> Alright, I'll keep that in mind, thanks for the heads up. I'm not a master at Warhammer fantasy(this will be my 1st fantasy army), so I'll have to visit the army list board to iron out what I come up with when I receive my codex.


I find Fantasy armies are generally more flexible then 40k armies, they have more selections that can work in certain ways of playing the army, where 40k generally ends up with a single "best spec". Not saying fantasy does not have some models that are better then others, but more models have different purposes on the battlefield that need to be fufilled in fantasy over 40k, as you need your block troops for Anvils, you need powerful elite units for hammer attacks, you can use Ranged units to provide cover fire, or take out whole ranks of enemies before a melee occurs to provide your troops with the advantage in numbers. in 40k there are no flanks, in fantasy, there are, and flanking the enemy provides massive bonuses plus makes it more difficult for them to strike back at your squad, it can prove to turn a battle completely in your favor if you do it right.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I made the jump and ordered a few bits, nothing much just the army book, a couple of troops and a hydra 

I think this is the release dark elves have needed for a while. 

I have not played DE before but there seems to be some mixed opinions by long term DE players over the new book. I think this is a good sign as they should have never been a point and release like army that they were last edition


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

i have not seen the new book, but I hope some changes ive heard in the rumor mill are true, and i can not wait to have my 100 block of spearmen again with the new shiny models >D


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

100 spearmen will be about 950pts!

Though with ASF and mindrazor with the enemy cursed they will be a nasty combat unit


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

yup, well i use them as a massive Anvil, while I bring to either side my Cold one knights, or i guess ill be able to use my exectioners with ASF finally.

I loved the chain looking executioners and plan on fielding a squad of them in the old armor still, even if I get a squad of the new armor too. but they sucked without ASF as they just got slaughtered before they could use their 2h greatswords to their fullest effect.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

and to be honest its probably going to end up actually being a total of 80 spearmen split into two 40 man regiments. so I have more points room for bigger stuff, like executioners, blackguards, Cold one chariots / Knights my heroes and lords.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Other than to spend less points, it'll be interesting to see if you would ever take Swordsmen over Corsairs. 
If Swordsmen are particularly cheap, then I can see them being the new sacrificial dagger bunker (I highly doubt GW would remove such an item... perhaps increase the points/side effects).

I'm guessing DE will probably play the same. 2 big units of spearmen, one big unit of one of the specialist units backed up by Monsters and Cavalry. Granted, this is a safe bet... but I don't think changing the core of the army is a good idea.

As the Cauldron can now move, I can see some interesting 'refused flank' armies appearing. 
2-4 small units of Crossbows to form a central line, Blocks of infantry, supported by the Cauldron and Cold One Knights on one side. Then, Hydras and Dark Riders on the other.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The daggers there, 50% chance for an extra Pdie, but can keep sacrificing until you get it

Not seeing any reason to really take the swordsmen unless their 6/7 points, and their not going to make an ASF elf 6/7pt 

Executioners will now be a playable unit. I think they moved witch elves to make sure people would take them, they wouldn't have been chosen if they were special

My worry ATM is that there are a tonne of great special units and characters, but I can't see me ever wanting to take any of the rare that I've heard about


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

If your interested folks. I have found a rumoured set of rules i have been put on the first page. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

£35 for pole dancers hey......right.....


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

dark elves in nov 



> via dark elves on facebook
> Boxes will be 3 in November.
> One. executioners and black guard will be in the same box.
> Two. dark riders with optional riders will warlocks
> Three. the option will chariot with Cold One or horses one would be a heavy chariot and the other fast



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dark-Elves/152899918152241


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

no talk of battleforce?


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> no talk of battleforce?


Not that I have heard sadly.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> no talk of battleforce?


As is often the case it's probably got a little lost on the way to release and should turn up a little down the line


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

video for next month






plus bad news folks no battleforce


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just to let everyone know that Dark elfs are up for preorder. Plus the battleforce is gone from the site.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Still want to know about these so called Mercenaires god dam it!


----------

